# How do you sharpen circle hooks?



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

I've tried sharpening some circle hooks using a "sharpening stone" and also a hook file. I can't seem to improve the sharpness significantly, say within 3 minutes time. Maybe I'm not doing it right. Have any of you had any success doing it either of these ways? If so could you describe it?

Also, I did a search on "sharpen circle hooks". Using a dremel and stone came up a couple of times. If you use the dremel and stone method:
a) what's does a good, moderately priced dremel cost, along with the specific bit you recommend and what type of stone?

What other methods work well (and please describle your technique)? 

Thanks,

Blue Heron


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have always used a whet stone and rubbed the tip on 3 sides, top (outer edge) first and then from each side i just leave the inner edge but remember that you need to rub it with the point leading just like you would the blade of a knife with the sharp edge leading

as far a sharpening witha dremmel i would only do this if the hook is REALLY dull but you don't actually have to buy a dremmel tool an electric drill witha dremmel tip will work just buy a 1/2 inch barrel tip (just a cilinder shaped dremmel tip)can find at wallmart or your local hardware store.

hope this helps tight lines and God bless. :fishing:


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

It's easier to sharpen if you secure it somehow. Depending on the hook size, I use either a small electronics vise or my fly tying vise to hold the hook while sharpening.

I use a small fine file.

Like catfish said, three outsides with the point first on the stroke. If you go the other way the point will be weak.

Never used a Dremmel. Seems like overkill.
.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

I put the hook in a vise and use a hook hone which I purchased from BP last yr has a flat side along with a groove side. This thing works wonders on dull hooks(Mustad) Gamis never had to work on. Rapala Double sided sharpener will di knives and hooks.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I use the dremel to sharpen my 16/0 mustad circle hooks it is fast and easy. You can get a dremel for as cheap as $20 but the one I use most is a plug in model that has a flex shaft attached makes it very easy to use. The bit that works best is the polishing wheel it doesnt remove to much material at a time and it leaves a mirror finish that should penetrate very smoothly.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> It's easier to sharpen if you secure it somehow. Depending on the hook size, I use either a small electronics vise or my fly tying vise to hold the hook while sharpening.
> 
> I use a small fine file.
> 
> ...


BB ... I admit I have never had anyone show me how to sharpen a hook or knife for that matter properly (yes I was a bit deprived as a child  ).

Any chance you or someone else could describe/show the proper way? It would make good Fishing Bible material.

thanks


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

You want to keep the original angle on the hook or knife when sharpening. The point or blade edge goes first on the stroke like you're carving off a sliver of the file/stone. I'm sure there are instructional sites out there if you want to see pictures.

Suggest learning with J-hooks because circles are a little more tricky. Sharpen them until they pass the fingernail test. 

Some new hooks, like Gami's and Owners are usually ok out the box. Others, like Mustads or Eagle Claw usually need some work.

This year on one our KN trips, my bro Big Rad finally convinced me to sharpen my jigs. Never did it before for whatever reason. After sharpening them, I started catching fish hooked in the roof of the mouth. After realizing the difference, I now give the hook a touch-up every now and then with a stone. One of those grooved stone sticks make for hooks. Believe me, having a sharp hook makes a difference in how many fish you catch.

For knives, I cheat and use a Lansky.   
.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I never really*

Thought about it to be honest. I use Gami and Owner and they seem plenty sharp to me. Guess I'll have to try it.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I have never had the need to sharpen a circle hook...How does the point get worn(bait)? 
Gamakatsu's take a beating and retain hook points well hardly ever tarnish.I use alot of leadheads and never have to sharpen them either.By the time the hook gets beat up I have already changed it out.
I guess what I'm getting at is "Is it worth the effort?" To me NO.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

hengstthomas 
I have to agree!:beer:


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Hooks that are sharp out of the box are great and like mentioned will probably get lost before they get dull, but the mustad circle do not come very sharp that is when sharpening skills will come in. With sharpening, it will be a balance between making a point that has easy penetration while still maintaining point strength. The longer the point the easier it will penetrate but also the easier it can be rolled over if it comes into contact with something hard (like the bone of a sharks mouth).


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Been sharpening my hooks for decades, from back in my FW days. Like I said above, gami's and owners are usually sharp enough right out of the box.

Only started sharpening jigs this year. Wasn't convinced until I roof-of-the-mouth hooked 12 stripers on one trip. Not a one prior to that.

Your milage may vary. 
.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

If is is a chemically sharpened hook when it dulls I toss it but that can take a long while. If it is not chemically sharpend I use a Diamond hook sharpener. The bad part is there is very little room for the proper strokes.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Lansky*

I've used one for almost 20 years .... excellent for sharpping knives .........


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Digger said:


> The bad part is there is very little room for the proper strokes.


That is why I use the Dremel for sharpening Hooks it is spinning at a couple 1000 rpms so all I have to do is carefully get it to the right angle and touch it lightly for a second and then move on. I for one dont want to make that many strokes with a diamond hone if I can help it. That is why I sharpen all my hooks I expect to use at home on the dremel before I go. I bring the diamond hone with me incase I run out of sharp hooks or need to touch some up though. Also if you are sharpening a knife then you cant beat a good set of Japanese water stones. They will put a mirror finish on your knife edge.


----------

